# ثيمات روعة linux



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

المتحكمات controls تحدد المظهر العام للنوافذ مثل الأزرار buttons والقوائم menus وأشرطة الأدوات toolbars وأشرطة التمرير ***ollbar وغيرها .. يتم تغيير المتحكمات بتغيير gtk+ theme
 تحميل ثيم gtk
 لتحميل ثيمات gtk موقع deviant art أو موقع gnome-look
bananasplit ثيم أبيض وأسود



muku ثيم خشبي




 murrine x3



l4girls محاولة للبحث عن ثيم بناتي





 لإضافة الثيم
 نظام > تفضيلات > المظهر

 اختر ثبت install وحدد مكان ملف الثيم (ملف بصيغة tar.gz) أو اسحب الثيم بصيغة tar.gz إلى نافذة الثيمات
 ثم اختر خصص customize وحدد الثيم في تاب المتحكمات controls




 ملاحظة إذا كان الثيم مضغوط بصيغة zip أو صيغة أخرى .. افتحه وسترى ملف مضغوط بصيغة tar.gz أو إذا كان مجلد استخرجه واضغطه بصيغة tar.gz
 أو يمكنك إضافة الثيم بهذه الطريقة اضغط مرتين على الثيم بصيغة tar.gz  سترى مجلد فيه كلمة gtk .. قم بنسخ المجلد الموجود بداخله إلى المجلد .themes (الملف مخفي) في مجلد الـ home folder system > preferences > appearance   ~/.themes
​الثيم المستخدم في الصورة murrine-color




 أين تحفظ الثيمات؟
 الثيمات الخاصة بالمستخدم تحفظ في مجلد home folder داخل المجلد .themes داخل مجلد المنزل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الثيمات يا مورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2010)

نورت كوكومان


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

